# Canon Photo Marathon 2014



## jerulim (Oct 9, 2014)

Calling all student shutterbugs! Join the biggest on-the-spot photo competition, The 2ND Canon Photomarathon University on October 18, 2014(Saturday) at the Henry Sy Bldg, De La Salle University, Taft Ave. Manila.

The Canon Photomarathon university leg is a one-of-a-kind, one day on-the-spot photo contest that challenges the skills and creativity of participants in creating theme-inspired photographs under time pressure. Represent your respective schools by showing off your skills and expertise in photography by competing against different alma maters across the Philippines!

Registration is free and will begin on Oct. 10, 2014(Friday) at 3pm, The Contest is open to all students of all levels. Register at www8.canon.com.ph/photomarathonph2014


----------

